# Calor no Outono - quando acaba?



## RMO (29 Out 2009 às 12:05)

Olá. 
Confesso que já estou fartíssimo deste calor. Desde Março deste ano que, praticamente, tem sido ininterrupto (pelo menos, é a sensação que tenho). 
Algum de vós sabe dizer quando é que se prevê que definitivamente as temperaturas máximas desçam abaixo dos 20 ºC? 
E é impressão minha ou temperaturas de 24 ºC, 25 ºC e até 26 ºC não são normais em pleno fim de Outubro? Por esta altura já na Europa central e do norte anda tudo abaixo dos 15 ºC! 
Enfim, já nem me lembro do que é frio neste país... 
VENHA O FRIO!!!


----------



## Costa (29 Out 2009 às 13:03)

Ainda é bastante normal as temperaturas atingir os 25/26ºC no final de Outubro. Basta comprovar pelos dados dos últimos anos:

(Estação Lisboa/Geo.)
*
2009






2008





2007





2006





2005





2004





2003





2002





2001



*


----------



## psm (29 Out 2009 às 13:54)

RMO disse:


> Olá.
> Confesso que já estou fartíssimo deste calor. Desde Março deste ano que, praticamente, tem sido ininterrupto (pelo menos, é a sensação que tenho).
> Algum de vós sabe dizer quando é que se prevê que definitivamente as temperaturas máximas desçam abaixo dos 20 ºC?
> E é impressão minha ou temperaturas de 24 ºC, 25 ºC e até 26 ºC não são normais em pleno fim de Outubro? Por esta altura já na Europa central e do norte anda tudo abaixo dos 15 ºC!
> ...





Não é normal, MAS acontece, e tal como o membro Costa colocou não vejo qual a admiração de Outubro está a ser quente?

Ponho um adagio (que os antigos já sabiam):

 "" Outubro quente trás o diabo no ventre""


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2009 às 14:01)

psm disse:


> Não é normal, MAS acontece, e tal como o membro Costa colocou não vejo qual a admiração de Outubro está a ser quente?
> 
> Ponho um adagio (que os antigos já sabiam):
> 
> "" Outubro quente trás o diabo no ventre""



Esperemos que seja verdade porque em 2006 funcionou assim, mas se não me engano em 2000 funcionou ainda melhor 

Neste momento agrada-me mais o ECM do que o GFS, mas os modelos estão-se tornando mais instáveis e isso é bom !!
A meu ver parece-me que o ECM compõe um cenário interessante ás 180h, sendo que aquela depressão que aparece nos modelos mais ou menos ás 140h, depois parece descer em direcção a nós, sendo que poderá ficar isolada e os AA ficarem a norte.
Poderá ser o principio da mudança!!
o GFS tem algo semelhante mas apenas lá para a eternidade !!

Esperemos que a partir de agora as coisas evoluem favoravelmente, pois neste momento a unica coisa que me parece garantida é a Nortada do *Mário Barros*


----------



## meteo (29 Out 2009 às 18:23)

Os Outonos em Portugal parece que se destacam do resto da Europa..Bastante mais quentes e secos


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2009 às 18:46)

A média das máximas em Lisboa para Outubro é de 22,1ºC, e as temperaturas mais altas neste mês costumam registar-se ao início, portanto todos estes dias consecutivos com máximas a rondarem os 24ºC/26ºC já no final do mês com mínimas quase tropicais não é nada normal. Este mês está bem lançado para ser tornar no Outubro mais quente de sempre em Lisboa, e também noutras estações.

Esse adágio do diabo no ventre também existe para outros meses, por isso tem o valor que tem.


----------



## psm (29 Out 2009 às 19:01)

Fil disse:


> Esse adágio do diabo no ventre também existe para outros meses, por isso tem o valor que tem.





Desculpa Fil mas este adagio só tem como referencia o mês de outubro, isto fazendo a pesquisa no livro do Drº Costa Alves "" Mudam os ventos mudam os tempos ""

Ponho outro para ver como o mês de outubro é quente(por vezes)

""outubro secão(suão), negaças de verão""

ps: Suão que tem como origem suar

Ponho também outro de novembro.

"" novembro é quente no começo e frio no fim ""


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2009 às 19:27)

Eu já o vi aplicado a Janeiro e Fevereiro, principalmente este último.


----------



## meteo (29 Out 2009 às 19:42)

Dizer que este Outubro está a ser normal,é o mesmo que dizer que Outubro em Lisboa ainda é Verão. Temperaturas quase sempre a cima dos 24 é normal ,mas em Julho ou Setembro.
E o mais engraçado é que esses gráficos são a comparar com Outubros muito quentes, pois os Outonos dos últimos anos foram quase sempre acima da média,e ainda assim este Outubro vai-se destacando.Frio,ainda não senti nem uma amostra 

Outra coisa engraçada é a nortada,tão normal em Portugal,e este ano( com excepção de Julho)tão fraquinha. Não sinto aqui a nortada que tudo leva há muito tempo.E se a sinto,é um dia e acabou! Nada mexe,está calor,e não há forma do ambiente refrescar...


----------



## RMO (29 Out 2009 às 19:55)

Bom, este ano parece que pode dizer-se que Outubro em Lisboa ainda é Verão. Os princípios de noite parecem-me de Verão... E segundo o site do Instituto de Metereologia dão 25 ºC para 31 de Out. e tudo indica que o primeiro dia de Novembro vai ter uma máxima acima dos 20 ºC. Será que Novembro também vai ser anormalmente quente? Estou a ver que tenho de emigrar para a Escandinávia...


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2009 às 20:03)

RMO disse:


> Bom, este ano parece que pode dizer-se que Outubro em Lisboa ainda é Verão. Os princípios de noite parecem-me de Verão... E segundo o site do Instituto de Metereologia dão 25 ºC para 31 de Out. e tudo indica que o primeiro dia de Novembro vai ter uma máxima acima dos 20 ºC. Será que Novembro também vai ser anormalmente quente? Estou a ver que tenho de emigrar para a Escandinávia...



Vá, já falta pouco para o "Verão" se despedir.
Tudo indica que com a entrada de Novembro, o Outono (e ainda não estamos a falar de frio de Inverno), vai chegar. E Lisboa não ficará de fora.


Sobre as temperaturas em Lisboa, neste mês de Outubro, os valores não enganam:
1 dia "fresco", contra todos os outros quentes.





Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2009 às 20:45)

meteo disse:


> Dizer que este Outubro está a ser normal,é o mesmo que dizer que Outubro em Lisboa ainda é Verão. Temperaturas quase sempre a cima dos 24 é normal ,mas em Julho ou Setembro.
> E o mais engraçado é que esses gráficos são a comparar com Outubros muito quentes, pois os Outonos dos últimos anos foram quase sempre acima da média,e ainda assim este Outubro vai-se destacando.Frio,ainda não senti nem uma amostra



O mês de Outubro foi bastante quente em 2006, mas nos últimos 7 anos até não tem andado muito longe dos valores normais e em 2003 registou uma boa anomalia negativa, pelo menos aqui na região.

Mesmo em Lisboa, nos últimos anos, nem sempre Outubro foi quente, pelo menos isso não ocorreu em 2003, 2004 ou 2008


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2009 às 21:04)

Ainda hoje a conversar com amigos, a pergunta que todos fazem é estamos quase em Novembro calor que parece ser Setembro e chuva nem vê-la, e todos dizem uma coisa que estou de acordo as alterações climáticas estão à porta, seja aquecimento ou não, o clima anda louco, e em Novembro e os campos iguais como se fosse  Agosto ou Setembro. Ervas o que é isso, todas as terras estão secas, é uma desilusão ver o que se passa á nossa volta. Só em comparação este ano e neste dia o ano passado neste dia a temperatura máxima foi menos 6 graus e a temperatura mínima foi menos 11ºC. Em termos de precipitação, Em 2007 , Outubro registei 93 mm, o ano passado foi 32 mm e este ano 11 mm, se isto não é preocupante então o que será. Nós não precisamos de frio, mas sim temperaturas na média e bastante chuva. Frio é sinónimo de seca, por isso, frio não quero, mas sim muita chuva isso é o mais importante, senão 2010 vai ser complicado se as coisas continuarem assim.


----------



## meteo (29 Out 2009 às 21:08)

Dan disse:


> O mês de Outubro foi bastante quente em 2006, mas nos últimos 7 anos até não tem andado muito longe dos valores normais e em 2003 registou uma boa anomalia negativa, pelo menos aqui na região.
> 
> Mesmo em Lisboa, nos últimos anos, nem sempre Outubro foi quente, pelo menos isso não ocorreu em 2003, 2004 ou 2008



Sim,mas foi quente em 2005,2006 e 2007  E ter nos ultimos 4 Outubros,3 quentes,faz-me ter a ideia dessa tal entrada quente no Outono. 
Este ano pelo gráfico do Andre,bem se ve o Outubro que foi este.Há claro anos que o Outubro até pode ter sido fresco nos últimos 10 anos,mas nos últimos 4/5 anos foram mais os quentes,que frios,isso parece-me,pelo menos aqui em Lisboa.


----------



## psm (29 Out 2009 às 21:12)

Sim é verdade há referencia a esses 2 meses mas ele é mais aplicado a outubro.



Este é de referente a fevereiro 

"" fevereiro quente trás o diabo no ventre(deixa vir o meu irmão março, que de oito te deixará quatro e esses quatro pelados).""

 Com razão janeiro tem o mesmo tipo de adagio, mas tem como unica referencia de calor um adagio, o resto ou tem haver com chuva ou com a geada ou frio.

"" janeiro quente traz o diabo no ventre ""


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2009 às 22:15)

Já diz o ditado: "Outubro, ou seca tudo ou rebenta tudo"
Segundo o meu pai a normalidade de outubro é feita de extremos: ou seca ou abundância de água. Claro que há sempre outubros normais - mas as normais são feitas com os extremos que, ao que parece - na gíria popular, fazem parte da noção do estado do tempo neste mês.
O calor também se comporta conforme: nuns anos quente, noutros frescos. Já saboreei, em pleno mês de Outubro, de banhos no rio Homem na serra do Gerês na década de 90...o calor não é de agora.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Out 2009 às 22:29)

Nos últimos anos os Outubros tem sido sido quase sempre quentes; as excepções foram 2003 e 2008. Em 2006 o valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar foi o mais elevado de sempre.


----------



## |Ciclone| (30 Out 2009 às 07:51)

Seja como for a partir de dia 2 as temperaturas vão descer bastante. Finalmente!


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2009 às 07:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em termos de precipitação, Em 2007 , Outubro registei 93 mm, o ano passado foi 32 mm e este ano 11 mm



Aqui a precipitação foi "inversamente proporcional"  Em 2007 9,2 mm, o ano passado 32,6 mm e este ano 59,4 mm 

No que toca à temperatura, este Outubro vai bater recordes, está a ser muito quente.


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2009 às 10:25)

em outubro as temperaturas medias em lx rondam os 14ºmin-23ºmax e em novembro os 11ºmin-19ºmax.
no dia 1 de novembro de 2005 ( acho que foi 2005...) registrei 27.2º de maxima na lagoa de santo andre...800mts do mar....


----------



## N_Fig (30 Out 2009 às 17:04)

stormy disse:


> em outubro as temperaturas medias em lx rondam os 14ºmin-23ºmax e em novembro os 11ºmin-19ºmax.
> no dia 1 de novembro de 2005 ( acho que foi 2005...) registrei 27.2º de maxima na lagoa de santo andre...800mts do mar....



Acho estranho. Não terá sido 2006?


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2009 às 18:55)

Vocês aí no Norte ou Centro não sei, mas só vos digo o seguinte:
- Aqui as noites são quase iguais aos dias, ou seja, tanto ando de t-shirt de dia como de noite !!
Esses gráficos que voçes apresentaram, aqui para mim não servem, porque quando vocês tiveram 18º eu tive 24/25, quando tiveram 24/25 eu tive 27º e quando tiveram 27º eu tb tive !!
Esse gráfico aqui seria bem linear bem como as noites, apenas quando tiveram 18º aí de máxima é que devo ter tido isso mas de mínima !!
Ainda estive a trabalhar de t-shirt e fartei-me de transpirar ... apanhar azeitonas é duro, no prato sabem melhor


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Out 2009 às 19:54)

Bem eu estou farto deste tempo...quero acender a lareira e não posso...no Verão aqui não temos praia, pelo menos que tivessemos um Outono / Inverno rigoroso...se não isto é uma pasmaceira...venha o frio, as geadas a neve...


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Out 2009 às 20:01)

E realmente não me digam que este tempo está dentro da normalidade, uma vez que eu saio de casa com um "casaquinho" às 8 da manhã e às 10 fico em manga curta porque está calor...isto quase em Novembro...em Bragança!


----------



## RMO (30 Out 2009 às 20:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> E realmente não me digam que este tempo está dentro da normalidade, uma vez que eu saio de casa com um "casaquinho" às 8 da manhã e às 10 fico em manga curta porque está calor...isto quase em Novembro...em Bragança!



Como eu em Lisboa. Ainda hoje saí de casa às 6:15 com um casaco ultra leve (corta-vento ou lá como lhe chamam) e ao chegar à faculdade pelas 8:00 já o estava a tirar e a ficar de manga curta por causa do calor. Mas bom, digamos que eu também não me dou propriamente bem com o calor, nem gosto muito dele, e bastam-me dois meses no máximo para ficar farto.

Encontrei num site as temperaturas deste mês em Lisboa/G.Coutinho e deu-me uma média de tmáx de 23,4 ºC (de 1 a 29 Out).


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 08:55)

O El Niño deste ano pode ter alguma influência nas temperaturas e precipitações?

É que este ano foi mais quente, mas até agora, bem chuvoso...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2009 às 09:36)

Pedro disse:


> O El Niño deste ano pode ter alguma influência nas temperaturas e precipitações?
> 
> É que este ano foi mais quente, mas até agora, bem chuvoso...



Este ano foi bem chuvoso para ai porque aqui...


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2009 às 14:02)

Pedro disse:


> O El Niño deste ano pode ter alguma influência nas temperaturas e precipitações?
> 
> É que este ano foi mais quente, mas até agora, bem chuvoso...



Bem chuvoso?!


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Nov 2009 às 15:52)

Pedro disse:


> É que este ano foi mais quente, mas até agora, bem chuvoso...



Pois é Pedro, é bom que se diga que foi bem chuvoso mas localizadamente e bastante concentrado em curtíssimos períodos; porque de resto é o que se sabe...


----------



## irpsit (1 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

Mas olha que eu que já sigo o tempo diariamente desde 1995, não me lembro de ter tanto tempo com temperaturas à volta dos 20-25ºC como nestes últimos anos!
Os outonos parecem estar bem mais quentes nos últimos anos.



Aristocrata disse:


> Já diz o ditado: "Outubro, ou seca tudo ou rebenta tudo"
> Segundo o meu pai a normalidade de outubro é feita de extremos: ou seca ou abundância de água. Claro que há sempre outubros normais - mas as normais são feitas com os extremos que, ao que parece - na gíria popular, fazem parte da noção do estado do tempo neste mês.
> O calor também se comporta conforme: nuns anos quente, noutros frescos. Já saboreei, em pleno mês de Outubro, de banhos no rio Homem na serra do Gerês na década de 90...o calor não é de agora.


----------



## Veterano (1 Nov 2009 às 18:25)

irpsit disse:


> Mas olha que eu que já sigo o tempo diariamente desde 1995, não me lembro de ter tanto tempo com temperaturas à volta dos 20-25ºC como nestes últimos anos!
> Os outonos parecem estar bem mais quentes nos últimos anos.



  Com ventos de sul-sudoeste a imperarem, as temperaturas são amenas, até no Inverno isso acontece.

  Não me recordo é de tantos dias seguidos com o vento a soprar desse quadrante, o normal eram as nortadas, vento de noroeste e de norte, menos húmido, mas bastante mais frio.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (1 Nov 2009 às 18:36)

Olá amigos de Portugal:

Hoje em Espanha batemos records de máximas para o mês de Novembro,
Sevilla com 31,1º e Cordoba com 30º têm as maximas despues de 100 anos.

O record de Espanha *é de Huelva 32,8º* de 1949.

Informaçao de outubro: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Levante (1 Nov 2009 às 19:28)

Já se sabe que desde o vale do Guadalquivir até à zona de Faro é o local propicio para temperaturas altas fora de época (e não só claro).
Este mês tem sido anormalmente quente, tendo havido pouquissimos (uns 3 ou 4 se tanto) dias em que a máxima ficou aquem dos 24ºC, o que está mais de acordo com Setembro! 
Confesso que não sabia dos recordes de Sevilha e Córdoba.
Os 30,4ºC de Tavira ontem também devem constituir em record, provavelmente só não o são porque foi dia 31 de Outubro e não hoje dia 1.
A mínima de 20,4ºC de hoje em Tavira e a máxima de 29ºC em Faro certamente constituem um record para Novembro. Alguém é capaz de me esclarecer nesse sentido?


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2009 às 19:33)

Levante disse:


> A mínima de 20,4ºC de hoje em Tavira e a máxima de 29ºC em Faro certamente constituem um record para Novembro. Alguém é capaz de me esclarecer nesse sentido?



O record de temperatura máxima para Faro em Novembro é 28,8ºC, registados no dia 13 de Novembro de 1977.

Hoje a máxima em Faro foi de 28,6ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Record em Faro ou no país?
No país não é, ainda pertence a Coimbra com 30,4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

Skizzo disse:


> Record em Faro ou no país?
> No país não é, ainda pertence a Coimbra com 30,4ºC



Não, pertence à Anadia com 31,5ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

Aconteceu no ano passado? 
Porque no relatorio do IM de Nov 07 era esse o record.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

Não é assim tão anormal o registo de temperaturas tão elevadas no início de Novembro; o mesmo ocorreu há 2 anos (5 e 6 de Novembro de 2007) e há 3 anos (1 e 3 de Novembro de 2006).







Porque será que apenas se recordam dos dias em que neva e depois não se lembram dos dias em que há calor a mais?


EDIT: *Mais dados de Novembro de 2007 no meu blogue* aqui


----------



## N_Fig (1 Nov 2009 às 22:31)

Skizzo disse:


> Aconteceu no ano passado?
> Porque no relatorio do IM de Nov 07 era esse o record.



Mas no de Novembro de 2006 está o outro record. Deve ser um erro, porque mesmo em Novembro de 2007 foram atingidas temperaturas superiores:


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2009 às 23:37)

Penso que talvez a diferença em relação a outros anos não seja especialmente nas máximas. Dias soalheiros quentes são relativamente vulgares, mas suponho que nas mínimas e médias talvez os dados sejam mais invulgares. Mas estou apenas a especular sem ter olhado para dados nenhuns, aguardemos pelo relatório do IM de Outubro.


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2009 às 23:38)

Em Novembro de 2006 também se registaram temperaturas muito altas ao início do mês, mas nesse ano as temperaturas também foram tal como hoje anormais. E se para o ano voltar a acontecer, voltará a ser anormal.


----------



## meteo (2 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Fil disse:


> Em Novembro de 2006 também se registaram temperaturas muito altas ao início do mês, mas nesse ano as temperaturas também foram tal como hoje anormais. E se para o ano voltar a acontecer, voltará a ser anormal.



Exacto. Não foi por termos 2 anos seguidos neve em Lisboa,que passa a ser normal. 

Os Outonos pelo menos por aqui nos últimos anos começam muito tarde.Já está a Europa toda tomada pelo frio,e aqui nos 20 e tais graus e sol. O Outono este ano só apareceu hoje,dia 1 de Novembro


----------



## Levante (2 Nov 2009 às 00:42)

Vince disse:


> Penso que talvez a diferença em relação a outros anos não seja especialmente nas máximas. Dias soalheiros quentes são relativamente vulgares, mas suponho que nas mínimas e médias talvez os dados sejam mais invulgares. Mas estou apenas a especular sem ter olhado para dados nenhuns, aguardemos pelo relatório do IM de Outubro.



Vince, plenamente de acordo. Não obstante estes dois últimos dias que trouxeram umas máximas e mínimas a roçar o extremo, o que mais impressionou neste último mês foram as mínimas e, quanto a mim, o número de dias de temperatura igual ou superior a 25ºC. Acima dos 20ºC já nem falo, porque julgo terem sido todos. As máximas andaram quase sempre iguais ou superiores a 24ºC. Isto sim vai trazer uma forte anomalia positiva. Falo daqui da minha zona claro. Mas esperemos pelo relatório.
André obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Ficou por décimas


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2009 às 01:21)

Levante disse:


> Vince, plenamente de acordo. Não obstante estes dois últimos dias que trouxeram umas máximas e mínimas a roçar o extremo, o que mais impressionou neste último mês foram as mínimas e, quanto a mim, o número de dias de temperatura igual ou superior a 25ºC. Acima dos 20ºC já nem falo, porque julgo terem sido todos. As máximas andaram quase sempre iguais ou superiores a 24ºC. Isto sim vai trazer uma forte anomalia positiva. Falo daqui da minha zona claro. Mas esperemos pelo relatório.
> André obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Ficou por décimas



Também sou da mesma opinião.
Então aqui nos arredores de Lisboa, as mínimas foram mesmo muito altas.

Se não vejamos:
A estação do Mário Barros, localizada em Queluz, local característico pela forte nortada e consequentes noites frescas de verão, teve uma média de mínimas este mês de Outubro de 17,3ºC. Uma temperatura média das mínimas que nem no mês mais quente do ano é normal.


----------



## RMO (2 Nov 2009 às 09:39)

Que bom que hoje já se sente uma brisa fresca na face aqui por Lisboa e arredores...  Acho que hoje sim, terá sido o primeiro dia de Outono (a não ser que isto ainda suba), porque ontem, 1 de Novembro, aqui em Lisboa ainda esteve um pouco quente (de manhã, no carro, o termómetro não baixou dos 24ºC, mas à tarde lá passou para os 20ºC). 

As previsões do IM é que andam um bocado instáveis: ontem previam para hoje uma máxima de 18, hoje já lá aprece 19; para amanhã previam 20, hoje já lá aparece 21... Quanto aos modelos numéricos, neste momento apontam todos para temperaturas < 20ºC nos próximos dias. A ver se se mantém abaixo desse valor!!


----------



## RMO (2 Nov 2009 às 11:42)

Sobre Outubro quente, confirmam-se os "grandes" desvios positivos: 



> "O mês de Outubro caracterizou-se como um mês quente com os valores da temperatura ar a registarem valores médios da máxima, mínima e média do ar muito superiores ao valor médio 1971-2000, com anomalias de +2.7ºC, +1.5ºC e +2.1ºC respectivamente."


 

Fonte: www.meteo.pt


----------



## Costa (2 Nov 2009 às 13:20)

As normais deveriam ser efectuadas sempre até ao ano anterior do que está a decorrer. Assim praticamente qualquer comparação com uma teórica normal, irá ser anormal. Qualquer dia estamos no ano 2100 a comparar as temperaturas com as normais 71-00.


----------



## Vince (2 Nov 2009 às 15:41)

Costa disse:


> As normais deveriam ser efectuadas sempre até ao ano anterior do que está a decorrer. Assim praticamente qualquer comparação com uma teórica normal, irá ser anormal. Qualquer dia estamos no ano 2100 a comparar as temperaturas com as normais 71-00.




As normais de 30 anos foram uma forma de se homogeneizar a nível global os dados meteorológicos para efeitos de clima, para evitar que cada país fizesse as coisas de forma diferente e não se pudessem comparar. São standards portanto.

De qualquer forma em 2100 não estaríamos a comparar à de 1971-2100 mas à de 2060-2091. As normais são feitas cada década com os 30 anos anteriores. Há ainda as normais ditas de referência, que são de 30 anos mas apenas feitas nos trinta anos seguintes novamente. No caso português, são a 1931-1960, 1961-1990 e a futura 1991-2020
Aparentemente até ao ano passado o IM usava normais de referência (1961-1990) e passou a usar a mais recente (1971-2000), parece-me que acertadamente, e as razões disso provavelmente até tem a ver com o que tu estás a dizer.

Quanto à tua ideia, normais de 30 anos "móveis" actualizadas todos os anos. É apenas mais uma forma de tratar estatisticamente dados, até poderia ser interessante para comparar. Simplesmente não lhe chamaríamos normais mas outra coisa qualquer. O que se passaria era que mostrariam outros dados e esconderiam também outros. Havendo um standard, usa-se esse standard. A mim esta forma (30 anos até à década anterior) parece-me adequado para detectar tendências no clima, de ano para ano provavelmente tendências climáticas seriam mais escamoteadas e o objectivo das normais é precisamente o de detectar e acompanhar as tendências do clima.

Mas em relação às normais, como qualquer processo estatístico, o que elas revelam não significam literalmente o clima de um local. O clima é dinâmico, e como em qualquer representação estatística baseada em médias a mesma pode esconder até muitos pormenores e variabilidade desse clima. Em climas dado a muitas variações extremas por exemplo, pode até dar-se o caso de por exemplo num mês quase nenhum registo que deu origem à normal ocorrer nesse mês na realidade, ou por exemplo, apenas 10% das temperaturas desse mês estarem efectivamente próximas da normal e 90% das restantes serem bastante diferentes mas a média dita um valor que acaba por não ser representativo. Isto é uma coisa que se nota mais com a precipitação por exemplo em zonas com forte variabilidade.

Nunca há formas perfeitas de estatisticamente representarmos o clima, e é sempre preciso perceber o que de facto essa representação significa e as suas limitações.


----------



## Don Corleone (2 Nov 2009 às 15:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Não, pertence à Anadia com 31,5ºC.




onde veem esses dados mensais por estaçao?


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Don Corleone disse:


> onde veem esses dados mensais por estaçao?



Este dado vinha no relatório de Novembro de 2006.


----------



## RMO (4 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

Agora que um Outubro marcadamente mais quente que o normal passou, que estão a achar destes primeiros dias de Novembro? Quer-me parecer que apesar de já correr uma brisa fresca, o frio está mesmo muito tímido este ano... (pelo menos aqui por Lisboa)


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2009 às 17:31)

RMO disse:


> Agora que um Outubro marcadamente mais quente que o normal passou, que estão a achar destes primeiros dias de Novembro? Quer-me parecer que apesar de já correr uma brisa fresca, o frio está mesmo muito tímido este ano... (pelo menos aqui por Lisboa)



Parece-me a mim que Novembro está a entrar dentro da normalidade... (Ver por exemplo: http://wxmaps.org/pix/temp4.html).

O que acontece, é que a nossa memória meteorológica pode ser por vezes traiçoeira... Antevejo que isso aconteça muito durante este Inverno, depois de termos sido "mal habituados" pelo Inverno 2008/2009 cheio de eventos onde o elemento frio dominou.
São coisas normais, no final faremos contas, mas é certo que muitas vezes a meteorologia é feita das nossas melhores memórias e das nossas maiores expectativas  Daí algumas sensações que temos que, por vezes, não são bem reais


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2009 às 17:55)

É pena o xmaps.org não dar imagens para os Açores e Madeira, assim como para grande parte do Sahara da metade oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Nov 2009 às 19:00)

vitamos disse:


> Parece-me a mim que Novembro está a entrar dentro da normalidade...
> 
> O que acontece, é que a nossa memória meteorológica pode ser por vezes traiçoeira... Antevejo que isso aconteça muito durante este Inverno, depois de termos sido "mal habituados" pelo Inverno 2008/2009 cheio de eventos onde o elemento frio dominou.
> São coisas normais, no final faremos contas, mas é certo que muitas vezes a meteorologia é feita das nossas melhores memórias e das nossas maiores expectativas  Daí algumas sensações que temos que, por vezes, não são bem reais



É verdade, tem-se notado que alguns estados de ânimo vão nesse sentido, muitas vezes sujeitos a uma percepção (ainda que involuntária) algo distorcida da realidade e até parece que temos memória curta! 

Confesso que por vezes sinto uma certa tendência em pensar da mesma forma, em boa parte  devido ao desejo de que o estado do tempo permaneça dentro dos padrões normais para cada época em questão.

Se assistimos mesmo que gradualmente a irregularidades que conduzem a determinado tipo de fenómenos, uma parte de nós pode ter essa percepção mas existe um processo de adaptação que não podemos ignorar e há que lhe dar seguimento, o que pode não acompanhar ao mesmo ritmo sobre o que assistimos. Um forte exemplo disso é o facto de assistirmos a características que denominamos de irregulares ou que fogem dos padrões normais nas estações, estando sempre presente o factor comparação face ao que assistíamos há alguns anos! 

Mesmo passados vários anos desde o tempo em que tudo nos parecia estar devidamente encaixado, ainda nos custa a aceitar tais mudanças, que ao que tudo indica, vieram e se nos apresentam como um desafio quase diário!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

RMO disse:


> Agora que um Outubro marcadamente mais quente que o normal passou, que estão a achar destes primeiros dias de Novembro? Quer-me parecer que apesar de já correr uma brisa fresca, o frio está mesmo muito tímido este ano... (pelo menos aqui por Lisboa)



Nem todos os Novembros podem ser os 6ºs mais frios...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2009 às 23:12)

Penso que de toda esta maluqueira até temos alguns sinais positivos.

1- Penso que este Outono tem estado a ser algo húmido em relação aos anteriores, não temos tido episódios de grande precipitação, mas a nível de dias de chuva penso que já temos mais que o ano passado na região norte e centro.

2 - Na mesma linha de pensamento que a anterior, penso, que este ano não temos tido pressões tão altas durante tanto tempo, logo é um claro sinal que o AA não tem estado tão em cima de nós.

3 - Com o consequente afastamento do AA penso que temos tido muitos dias de céu muito nublado, muitos mais que o Outono passado, porque se bem me lembro o ano passado tínhamos fortes aguaceiros e no dia seguinte estava céu limpo e assim se mantinha 3 ou 4 dias, este ano mal tem estado céu limpo pelo menos aqui (litoral centro) desde meio de Outubro.

4 - Os dias de nevoeiro já são muitos mais que o ano passado, para além de não ficaram não só pelo litoral ou interior estendem-se a todo a quase todo território.

Agora é esperar que o Outono se instale bem nas latitudes mais a norte para que possamos ter um resto de Outono e Inverno animados


----------



## RMO (9 Nov 2009 às 01:02)

Não sei, talvez seja isso. Quando penso em Novembro penso, globalmente, em dias de chuva, céu nublado e temperaturas médias de cerca de 18ºC. Este ano estou a ver muitas previsões de máximas para os 20-21ºC... Talvez seja isso. No ano passado Novembro foi mais frio em relação ao normal, mas também já houve mais quentes. Talvez este ano a tendência de Outubro se esteja a prolongar Outono a dentro... Veremos.


----------



## vitamos (9 Nov 2009 às 09:57)

RMO disse:


> Não sei, talvez seja isso. Quando penso em Novembro penso, globalmente, em dias de chuva, céu nublado e temperaturas médias de cerca de 18ºC. Este ano estou a ver muitas previsões de máximas para os 20-21ºC... Talvez seja isso. No ano passado Novembro foi mais frio em relação ao normal, mas também já houve mais quentes. Talvez este ano a tendência de Outubro se esteja a prolongar Outono a dentro... Veremos.



Nisto de "médias" temos que ser pacientes... 

Por exemplo durante este fim de semana, viram-se cenários já interessantes de máximas relativamente baixas em certos pontos do país. Mínimas talvez um pouco ainda acima do normal, mas não tenho aqui dados que me confirmem na opinião. Mas relativamente a Novembro, a procissão vai no adro. Relembro algo recente: Novembro de 2008 também teve uma repentina mudança na sua parte final. Nesta altura as oscilações são frequentes e por vezes violentas! Certamente que o padrão irá mudar


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

vitamos disse:


> Nesta altura as oscilações são frequentes e por vezes violentas! Certamente que o padrão irá mudar



Mesmo sem apontar datas, certamente se lembram de outros anos que para além de outros períodos de transição nas outras estações, neste em particular, muitas vezes levamos com o efeito surpresa, não me refiro ao desconhecimento das previsões mas à percepção física em que pode de um dia para o outro surgir uma considerável amplitude nas temperaturas num espaço apenas 2 dias. 

O exemplo de um dia para o outro usarmos apenas uma das nossas T-shirt's e ao 2º dia um casaco bem grosso  /  é um grande balde de água fria!


----------



## RMO (11 Nov 2009 às 15:36)

Hoje está... Calor em Lisboa. Não é novidade...


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 16:18)

parece que ha gente aqui que nao conhece muito bem o inverno de regioes como lisboa, algarve, etc.
o algarve, lisboa, alentejo litoral e litoral S de espanha sao os locais do continente europeu que mais quentes sao no inverno, tao ou mais quentes que estas zonas só mesmo o sul da sicilia, creta, malta,  os açores, a madeira e as canarias.
a temperatura media no mes mais frio ronda os 10-13º nestes locais sendo que somente nas ilhas do mediterraneo e atlantico acima referidas os valores podem ser uns graus superiores.
deixo aqui graficos da evoluçao anual da temperatura em lisboa:





analizando da para ver o quao raro é a temperatura descer dos 5º...no maximo acontece umas 5 vezes por ano e as maximas sao sempre superiores a10º excepto uma ou duas vezes em que pode descer ligeiramente desse valor
depois ha que ver as vezes em que em janeiro temos dias agradabilissimos com minimas de 10º e maximas de 18º...sempre sao alguns
basicamente nós desconhecemos o frio a sério...é a pura das verdades...


----------



## meteo (11 Nov 2009 às 16:39)

Ainda me lembro em LIsboa termos quase todos os Invernos uma semaninha de frio a sério( 5 dias como dizes),com as temperaturas nos 2,3 graus. Vamos lá ver se este ano isso sucede.No ano passado praticamente não senti Inverno.  18 graus em Janeiro nem todos os anos acontece,acho eu


----------



## N_Fig (14 Nov 2009 às 17:23)

meteo disse:


> Ainda me lembro em LIsboa termos quase todos os Invernos uma semaninha de frio a sério( 5 dias como dizes),com as temperaturas nos 2,3 graus. Vamos lá ver se este ano isso sucede.No ano passado praticamente não senti Inverno.  18 graus em Janeiro nem todos os anos acontece,acho eu



Acontece quase todos os anos temperaturas de 18ºC em Janeiro em Lisboa. A média das máximas anda à colta dos 15ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2009 às 18:45)

Esta situação de tempo instável e de vento predominante de sul continua a fazer disparar as temperaturas, nomeadamente as minimas que persistem em valores muito elevados para esta época do ano.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2009 às 19:10)

stormy disse:


> parece que ha gente aqui que nao conhece muito bem o inverno de regioes como lisboa, algarve, etc.
> o algarve, lisboa, alentejo litoral e litoral S de espanha sao os locais do continente europeu que mais quentes sao no inverno, tao ou mais quentes que estas zonas só mesmo o sul da sicilia, creta, malta,  os açores, a madeira e as canarias.
> a temperatura media no mes mais frio ronda os 10-13º nestes locais sendo que somente nas ilhas do mediterraneo e atlantico acima referidas os valores podem ser uns graus superiores.
> deixo aqui graficos da evoluçao anual da temperatura em lisboa:
> ...



Nas locais do Mediterrâneo que mencionastes não conheço nenhum acima de 13ºc de média para o mês mais frio.
Algarve, Sicília, Creta e Malta são praticamente idênticos nesse  aspecto, com temperaturas a rondar os 12ºc para o mês mais frio ( e convém ter em conta que estamos a comparar um local da Europa continental com locais da Europa insular...).

Canárias, Madeira e Açores, são bem mais quentes.


----------



## RMO (14 Nov 2009 às 20:20)

Se calhar este Outono/Inverno vai ser dos mais quentes (e curtos, em termos de temperaturas) de que há registo (isto falando aqui para a zona de Lisboa), ou não? Lembro-me daquelas manhãs em que saía para a rua bem encasacado e mesmo assim a tremer, com as mãos a congelar e o vapor de água da respiração a condensar... Este ano ainda não experimentei um único dia assim, pelo contrário, às 7:00-8:00 da manhã, basta estar a fazer o percurso, p.ex., do metro para a faculdade, a caminhar, para começar a sentir calor e ter de tirar o casaco.  De facto as mínimas estão demasiado altas... O que me vale é que dia 28 vou 5 dias para Copenhaga, este calor por aqui já é insuportável... Às tantas já nem sei o que é frio...


----------



## HotSpot (15 Nov 2009 às 11:01)

RMO disse:


> Lembro-me daquelas manhãs em que saía para a rua bem encasacado e mesmo assim a tremer, com as mãos a congelar e o vapor de água da respiração a condensar...



Vai lá com calma...é que ainda não chegou essa altura do ano. Estarem temperaturas acima da média é um facto mas ainda não ter sentido essa sensação das mãos geladas é outra coisa.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 11:29)

Com os 22 ºC de máxima registados pelo meu TRONIC ontem, fica mais uma máxima absoluta: desde 2003, quando comecei a fazer registos, que não tinha uma temperatura máxima tão alta, marcada pelo TRONIC, na segunda metade do mês de Novembro.


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2009 às 12:18)

belem disse:


> Nas locais do Mediterrâneo que mencionastes não conheço nenhum acima de 13ºc de média para o mês mais frio.
> Algarve, Sicília, Creta e Malta são praticamente idênticos nesse  aspecto, com temperaturas a rondar os 12ºc para o mês mais frio ( e convém ter em conta que estamos a comparar um local da Europa continental com locais da Europa insular...).
> 
> Canárias, Madeira e Açores, são bem mais quentes.



concordo, eu nao disse que os valores eram superiores, em media, a 13º e referi que as ilhas, especialmente as atlanticas, sao bem mais quentes ( no inverno) com medias entre os 13º e os 18º no mes mais frio
deixo aqui os graficos termicos anuais de multiplas cidades:


----------

